# espn channels



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

I was just wondering if their was any other option on receiving the espn channels without having to purchase a 65 dollar package or higher. I have directv but hardly ever watch anything else. Its frustrating having to pay this much for a few channels. I would consider any other options if anybody knew of any, programming prices are getting out of hand. I have a fta system that I also use but cant get espn on it, too bad we can't get allacarte.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DirecTv Select and Family packages also have ESPN and ESPN2, however, I dont think they have ESPNU or ESPN News. Might check out their website.


----------

